# Mid - High End DAC/AMP Combos (Please Rate)



## theque

All,
   
  After hours of research I have found the following 10 DAC/AMP combos to be in the mid - high end of the spectrum. Unfortunately, there are only a few reviews on each, and very few reviews which compare them to each other. Therefore, I am attempting to start a thread where people can rate them according to sound quality and value. As of today's date (Prior to Christmas 2012), these seem to be the top tier single unit portable DAC/AMP combos.
   
  Please give your rating of highest quality sound and best value for the money. Portability, Features, and Battery life can all be easily found on each devices spec sheet.
   
  Thanks.
   
   
 *Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII - $279 (leckertonaudio.com):*
  
 High quality AMP, mid quality DAC. Good size and good battery life. Build quality good as well.
  
  
 *JDS Labs O2+ODAC Combo - $285 (jdslabs.com):*
  
 Not portable. Either have 2 devices C421 + ODAC or have no battery. 
  
  
 *iBasso D12 Anaconda - $285 (iBasso.com):*
  
 No real review yet.
  
  
 *CEnterence DacPort - $299 (centrance.com):*
  
 Unacceptably weird shape. Gets hot over time.
  
  
 *Matrix Cube 24 192 - $300 (matrixelectronics.net):*
  
 No real review yet.
  
  
 *Venturecraft GO-DAP X - $465 (venturecraft.jp):*
  
 High quality build. Good battery life. Sound quality seems great, but very limited reviews as it is so new. 
  
  
 *RSA Emmeline "The Predator" - $475 (raysamuelsaudio.com):*
  
 Requires the DAC to be powered from the USB of the phone. According to Ray at RSA, this will drain the phone battery quite quickly. The DAC was intended to be used with a PC. High build quality and great sound quality. Just not portable.
  
  
 *TTVJ Apex Glacier - $495 (ttvjaudio.com):*
  
 I refuse to purchase a portable device at $500 with such low build quality. If the letters on the faceplate wear off so easily, what else was skimped on in the QC department.
  
  
 *Pico Portable DAC/AMP - $499 (headamp.com):*
  
 This requires a powered USB Hub to operate. Simular to the Predator, except the phone does not even have enough power to run it.
  
  
 *Fostex HP-P1 - 619.94 (Amazon as of this posting):*
  
 Very good DAC/AMP. Size and cost prevent me from owning this for my portable setup. Otherwise, reference quality.


----------



## max pl

good thread.
   
  I'm interested in a few of these as well so I'd like to see them all ranked.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Centrance is coming out with the M8. You might want to add it to the list.


----------



## theque

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Centrance is coming out with the M8. You might want to add it to the list.


 
   
  Agreed. But as there is no price, and I do not think anyone has listened to it yet to make any comparisons.
   
  I will try to keep this thread updated as I will be purchasing one or more of these in the near future. With the USB out function of my Samsung Note 2, and the UM Miracles that are currently being made; I am going to want that last high quality piece of audio gear.


----------



## seraphkz

I don't know if this is within the budget, but I, myself is considering
  1) Pan Am (as amp, I heard the DAC component isn't amazing) + DACport
  2) ALO Rx Mk3 + DACport


----------



## theque

Quote: 





seraphkz said:


> I don't know if this is within the budget, but I, myself is considering
> 1) Pan Am (as amp, I heard the DAC component isn't amazing) + DACport
> 2) ALO Rx Mk3 + DACport


 
   
  This is the Mid - High end thread, so the budget is there. However, I am trying to limit it to "All-in-One" devices. After talking to several people on the forum as well as those I work with (engineers), it seems that there is a huge market for a single device as it is relatively convenient. I am finding many of these people have been carrying an MP3 player + cell phone. Now with cell phones (in general not just iPhones) becoming more powerful with more functions, they are tossing their separate MP3 players. This happens to leave a pretty nice window where people are willing to trade their Cell + MP3 player combo for say a Samsung Galaxy S3 + DAC/AMP. On top of that, some of these are really small and inconspicuous. 
   
  I would argue that with two sensitive vacuum tubes on top of the Pan Am, its not very portable.


----------



## seraphkz

Quote: 





theque said:


> This is the Mid - High end thread, so the budget is there. However, I am trying to limit it to "All-in-One" devices. After talking to several people on the forum as well as those I work with (engineers), it seems that there is a huge market for a single device as it is relatively convenient. I am finding many of these people have been carrying an MP3 player + cell phone. Now with cell phones (in general not just iPhones) becoming more powerful with more functions, they are tossing their separate MP3 players. This happens to leave a pretty nice window where people are willing to trade their Cell + MP3 player combo for say a Samsung Galaxy S3 + DAC/AMP. On top of that, some of these are really small and inconspicuous.
> 
> I would argue that with two sensitive vacuum tubes on top of the Pan Am, its not very portable.


 
  I agree. But reading some reviews, it seems like the Pan Am is semi-portable, not too bad.
  Anyways, I kind of want to know how good the DAC is in the Pan Am. If it's half decent, I might just buy a Pan Am and call it a day.


----------



## The Monkey

I would add the Audioquest DragonFly.


----------



## aamefford

Centrance HIFI-M8 is $699 and serves as a regular DAC/AMP combo, as well as extracting the digital signal from an iDevice. 

Of the list, I have owned both the DacPort and the Pico DAC/AMP. Both sound excellent. The dacport plays 24/96 files and provides a bunch of power output running from the USB bus. It does not have a battery or analog input, so it is a computer DAC or sound card only. 

The Pico plays 16/48 max resolution, has a battery for stand alone use, and analog input so it also works as an outstanding portable amp. 

As noted, both devices have excellent sound quality, but different functionality. The dacport gets music out of your computer and into your headphones. The Pico does this and serves as a fine analog amp as well.


----------



## max pl

why does the JDS labs combo require an AC adapter and cant simply run through a USB port like a few other amps such as the Dacport you mentioned as well as a Fiio E10 for example?
   
  i'd love to get the JDS combo but not if i have to run an AC adapter.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote: 





aamefford said:


> Centrance HIFI-M8 is $699 and serves as a regular DAC/AMP combo, as well as extracting the digital signal from an iDevice.
> Of the list, I have owned both the DacPort and the Pico DAC/AMP. Both sound excellent. The dacport plays 24/96 files and provides a bunch of power output running from the USB bus. It does not have a battery or analog input, so it is a computer DAC or sound add only.
> The Pico plays 16/48 max resolution, has a battery for stand alone use, and analog input so it also works as an outstanding portable amp.
> As noted, both devices have excellent sound quality, but different functionality. The dacport gets music out of your computer and into your headphones. The Poco does this and serves as a fine analog amp as well.


 
   
   
  The DacPort is also a headphone amp.  Perhaps you mean the DacPort LX?
   
  EDIT: Sorry, reread your post more carefully (shame on me) and I see what you mean and agree--just wanted OP to know that it is indeed also an amp (class A claimed), just not a standalone amp.


----------



## SilverSharpie

Subscribed
   
  Really interested in a lot of the same dac/amps in particular the lower price range as since im working with a  $300 budget.


----------



## aamefford

the monkey said:


> The DacPort is also a headphone amp.  Perhaps you mean the DacPort LX?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, reread your post more carefully (shame on me) and I see what you mean and agree--just wanted OP to know that it is indeed also an amp (class A claimed), just not a standalone amp.




I've owned the LX and regular dacport. It wasn't clear I meant DAC plus amp. I was drawing the distinction that it runs from the computer bus only, and won't serve as a stand alone amp. I just didn't word it very well. For the record, I could hear no difference between dacport LX and dacport set at 1:00 on the volume pot. For this reason I found the dacport more versatile. I know others disagree.


----------



## The Monkey

Did you notice how warm the DacPort gets?  Class A, I guess...


----------



## seraphkz

Just purchased the Alo Pan Am. We'll see how it goes. If the DAC is half decent, I might just use the Pan Am as a portable unit. If the DAC isn't so good, then I might purchase the dragonfly. What do you guys think?


----------



## theque

Quote: 





seraphkz said:


> Just purchased the Alo Pan Am. We'll see how it goes. If the DAC is half decent, I might just use the Pan Am as a portable unit. If the DAC isn't so good, then I might purchase the dragonfly. What do you guys think?


 
  I think that's a great idea. I have listened to the dragonfly and it is pretty nice. I am just looking for a single box sturdy portable unit.


----------



## theque

Ok, I will be connecting Samsung Galaxy Note II > DAC/AMP (To Be Determined) > Unique Melody Miracle's.
   
  I wish JDS Labs would make a single ODAC+C421. Too bad they do not.
   
  I have narrowed it down to the following...
   
   
 *Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII:*
  
 Getting mixed reviews on the DAC portion of this device.
  
  
 *Venturecraft GO-DAP X:*
  
 I have not seen enough information on this, but the initial reviews are outstanding.
  
  
 *RSA Emmeline "The Predator":*
  
 Weird reviews about how you need 1000+ hours of burn in. However, the reviews are universally good. The battery life is the best of the pack.
  
  
 *Pico Portable DAC/AMP:*
  
 Quality DAC/AMP, just concerned at the age of the technology in it. Good reviews though.


----------



## asak

My favorite is the Apex Glacier and ADL Cruise(the stride looks to be the same). Own a glacier. Have an o2 and odac separately too. Very good too.
   
  Used to own the leckerton uha-6s mkII. Heard a ray samuels intruder and pico too. 
   
  The Glacier is very sweet, clear and balanced. Dac section seems as good as an odac. 
   
  Cruise is very smooth, really nice. 
   
  o2 combo is very neutral. opa1602 opamps on the drive and a opa1612 makes it really clear. stock opamps are really good however. 
   
  leckerton with the opa627 is real tubey. 
   
  Its all preference really.


----------



## theque

Quote: 





asak said:


> My favorite is the Apex Glacier and ADL Cruise(the stride looks to be the same). Own a glacier. Have an o2 and odac separately too. Very good too.
> 
> Used to own the leckerton uha-6s mkII. Heard a ray samuels intruder and pico too.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Though very informative, absolutely no help at all hahaha. I have analysis paralysis it seems. I cannot make a decision as to the DAC/AMP combo to pair with my gear. I want to use my phone as my source (Spotify and MOG / 320k) as I cannot personally tell the difference between FLAC and 320k; I know some here insist otherwise. 
   
  I don't know why this is so hard for me to decide...


----------



## theque

Quote: 





theque said:


> Ok, I will be connecting Samsung Galaxy Note II > DAC/AMP (To Be Determined) > Unique Melody Miracle's.
> 
> I wish JDS Labs would make a single ODAC+C421. Too bad they do not.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ok The list has been Narrowed a bit more, these are removed. I decided not to add the Glacier due to build quality. If I am spending $500 I do not want the lettering to wipe off...
   
   
 *RSA Emmeline "The Predator":*
  
 Requires the DAC to be powered from the USB of the phone. According to Ray at RSA, this will drain the phone battery quite quickly. The DAC was intended to be used with a PC.
  
  
 *Pico Portable DAC/AMP:*
  
 This requires a powered USB Hub to operate. Simular to the Predator, except the phone does not even have enough power to run it.
  
  
 My current list is:
  
  
*Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII:*
   
  Getting mixed reviews on the DAC portion of this device. However, I have received a few PM's stating that the DAC is better than the Android phones and the AMP is of the best on the market.
   
   
*Venturecraft GO-DAP X:*
   
  Initial reviews seem to be quite nice. High quality DAC/AMP for sure. Just not many reviews yet. Brand new with latest technology in it.


----------



## bruce108

OP: thing about these decisions is that we wait for the voice from the sky, and it doesn't speak . . .
   
  Make yourself a table with columns for each characteristic you value (battery life, resale value, whatever). Fill it with what info you can find.
   
  If a decision doesn't come out of that, spend as much as you can afford. You can always move it on.
   
  Cheers
   
  Bruce


----------



## The Monkey

What is all of this "new technology" you are focusing on?  Plenty of DACs with "old" tech slay the purported "latest and greatest."  And the Glacier sounds absolutely great, you should speak to TTVJ about any silkscreening issues.  I suggest taking a step (maybe 2) back, figuring out what kind of SOUND you desire and make your best choice based on that.  You can always sell it if/when you want to move on.  What headphones will you be using?  What kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## theque

Quote: 





bruce108 said:


> OP: thing about these decisions is that we wait for the voice from the sky, and it doesn't speak . . .
> 
> Make yourself a table with columns for each characteristic you value (battery life, resale value, whatever). Fill it with what info you can find.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Agreed. I am down to the Leckerton or the GO-DAP X. I am starting to lean towards the GO-DAP X Red at this time.


----------



## theque

Quote: 





the monkey said:


> What is all of this "new technology" you are focusing on?  Plenty of DACs with "old" tech slay the purported "latest and greatest."  And the Glacier sounds absolutely great, you should speak to TTVJ about any silkscreening issues.  I suggest taking a step (maybe 2) back, figuring out what kind of SOUND you desire and make your best choice based on that.  You can always sell it if/when you want to move on.  What headphones will you be using?  What kind of music do you listen to?


 
   
  Let me start from the top. What "new technology"? I am not "focusing" on it, rather mentioning it. The ability to take the GO-DAP X and connect it to a PC, Mac, iPhone 4, 4S, or 5, iPod classic, and Jelly Bean Android device all while using the DAC and AMP creating a unified sound no matter what you connect it to. Very few devices can do that (if any) with the slim profile the GO-DAP X offers. Again, I am not "focusing" on it, just mentioning it as it IS a factor.
   
  As far as the silk screening issues... I am not going to contact TTVJ about that issue. If they fix it in the future and I read reviews about it then I may consider them. I am the consumer, I will not be the one to fix their issues. I am also a product manager, and poor build quality means they lack attention to detail. I will wait on this device. I am sorry if that offends you.
   
  The sound I would like is transparent and neutral. I choose the UM Miracles because they had reviews of being the most neutral. I do not want my "Sound" mucked with by my audio equipment. It should sound as the artist and mixer intended it. I listen to a vast majority of music. Classical while working and sleeping, Metal and Rap while traveling with the exception of the actual airplane where I listen to everything I can (Pop, country, rap, metal, classical, rock) as I am in the air 500+ hours a year. 
   
  What I do not like is the sound coming directly from my Note 2 via the 3.5mm port. There is a distinct hiss that is constantly in the background and I find the audio quality to be quite digital and metallic. Not sure how to describe it.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote: 





theque said:


> Agreed. I am down to the Leckerton or the GO-DAP X. I am starting to lean towards the GO-DAP X Red at this time.


 
   
  Quote: 





theque said:


> Let me start from the top. What "new technology"? I am not "focusing" on it, rather mentioning it. The ability to take the GO-DAP X and connect it to a PC, Mac, iPhone 4, 4S, or 5, iPod classic, and Jelly Bean Android device all while using the DAC and AMP creating a unified sound no matter what you connect it to. Very few devices can do that (if any) with the slim profile the GO-DAP X offers. Again, I am not "focusing" on it, just mentioning it as it IS a factor.
> 
> As far as the silk screening issues... I am not going to contact TTVJ about that issue. If they fix it in the future and I read reviews about it then I may consider them. I am the consumer, I will not be the one to fix their issues. I am also a product manager, and poor build quality means they lack attention to detail. I will wait on this device. I am sorry if that offends you.
> 
> ...


 
   
  It sounds like you've made your decision.  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## theque

Quote: 





the monkey said:


> It sounds like you've made your decision.  Hope it works out for you.


 
   
  Yes, as of right now I am ordering a Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII w/ AD8610ARZ. I may order the OPA209AID and OPA627AP as individual opamps that I can test at my leisure.
   
  Why?
   
  First, the DAC is a Cirrus Logic [size=small]CS4398 which is their flagship DAC. From reading the sound science forums, the difference between flagship DAC's from the major manufactures (Cirrus Logic, Wolfson, Burr-Brown, etc...) are minor at best. In the photography world the people who focus on these differences are called pixel peepers; not real world viewing.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Second, Nick Leckerton is an application engineer for Cirrus Logic helping other companies integrate Cirrus Logic DAC's into their products. Again from the sound science forum, it is abundantly clear that the implementation of a DAC is far more important than the DAC itself when it comes to sound quality. I may be going off on a limb here, but I think Nick knows more about how to properly implement a DAC, especially a Cirrus Logic DAC, than most other people in this field.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Third, again from the sound science forum, the amplifier section of the chain has a larger impact when comparing the top opamps to each other. The UHA-6S.MKII opamps can be user rolled at minimal expense. [/size]
   
  [size=small]Forth, the UHA-6S.MKII is highly regarded as one of the best amps on the market at any price in the realm of portable dac/amps. I am not saying it is the best, but is it universally considered the best cost to performance of any portable amp on the market.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Finally, I do not need the iAP as I do not own a single Apple product and do not intend to own one in the near future. This particular feature would only assist in resale value, and I am not purchasing this item for its re-saleability.[/size]
   
  Thanks for all of the assistance given to me by the members of this forum. I will continue to surf the forums and participate in future discussions. I will also post pics and impressions of my rig as soon as all of the pieces arrive[size=x-small] (Samsung Galaxy Note 2 > HackShop Cable > Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII > DHC Symboite Cable > Unique Melody Miracle).[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]For the record, from everything I have read, and it has been a library it seems, all 10 of the listed DAC/AMP's are of the utmost quality and deserve an honest evaluation by any consumer; my choices are mine alone. [/size]


----------



## bevan

I'd agree the Fostex is the best of the bunch, though size wise its not much bigger than an iPod? (I'm thinking of selling mine if you are in the market, only as I need a home dac more)


----------



## Travelbug

Quote: 





theque said:


> Yes, as of right now I am ordering a Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII w/ AD8610ARZ. I may order the OPA209AID and OPA627AP as individual opamps that I can test at my leisure.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


 
   
  these are exactly the very same reasons i considered the leckerton; until i read many owners saying how 'ordinary' sounding the dac portion was, and it in fact was holding back the excellent amp.


----------



## shotgunshane

travelbug said:


> these are exactly the very same reasons i considered the leckerton; until i read many owners saying how 'ordinary' sounding the dac portion was, and it in fact was holding back the excellent amp.




Nonsense. It's a perfectly capable unit with excellent transparency and neutrality.


----------



## Travelbug

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Nonsense. It's a perfectly capable unit with excellent transparency and neutrality.


 
   
  well, thats what ive read in the leckerton thread buddy. i will agree with your description, since its what everyone says about the amp portion.
  everyone loves the amp portion, but everyone also seems to think the dac is 'just decent enough' or even not that good. ive never seen a post praising the dac portion, and the tread has actually turned into a what dac to best pair with the leck thread.
  but fwiw, people say its a rediculous deal as the amp performs as good as products twice the price and they see the dac as a freebie. i for one am looking for a good dac, so i decided to hold off atm.
  all my impressions are from posts in the uha-6s mkII thread however, i have not heard it myself, and i dont think anyone in my country has it yet.


----------



## shotgunshane

That thread is dominated by one or two members, who repeat the same mantra every day or so, and as soon as they buy something else, there will be a new mantra. There are many more owners that are very happy to just listen and enjoy the music they're hearing and no longer, or ever, post in that thread.

And another review from someone that has heard many, many high end dacs and amps:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/leckerton-uha-6s-mkii-portable-headphone-amplifier


----------



## Travelbug

Well to be fair, there were more than two guys who commented on the dac (id say around ten), but you are right in stating there are twoor tthree who actively post in that thread. 
The inner fidelity review was what got me excited in the first place. I was in constant email contact with Nick during the out of stock period, when Ihad an order pplaced for the leck with the 806 op amps. Unfortunately, my aunt who lives in ny, and was supposed to bring it over, canceled her trip to my country after hurricane sandy. 
That gave me time to check other comments and such. I am very interested in the ops review once he gets his, as I was planning to use it with an sgs3. I wasn't able to get any notable feedback on whether the lecks dac is at leastas good sas the wolfson on the sgs3 with the siyah custom kernel. I will probably get my answer when NZtechfreak has his review up in a few weeks. 
But congrats to the OP, I think it's still the best bang for buck, as long as you temper your expectations on the dac. Please do a comprehensive review once you have it.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> That thread is dominated by one or two members, who repeat the same mantra every day or so, and as soon as they buy something else, there will be a new mantra. There are many more owners that are very happy to just listen and enjoy the music they're hearing and no longer, or ever, post in that thread.
> And another review from someone that has heard many, many high end dacs and amps:
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/leckerton-uha-6s-mkii-portable-headphone-amplifier


 
   
  Quote: 





travelbug said:


> Well to be fair, there were more than two guys who commented on the dac (id say around ten), but you are right in stating there are twoor tthree who actively post in that thread.
> The inner fidelity review was what got me excited in the first place. I was in constant email contact with Nick during the out of stock period, when Ihad an order pplaced for the leck with the 806 op amps. Unfortunately, my aunt who lives in ny, and was supposed to bring it over, canceled her trip to my country after hurricane sandy.
> That gave me time to check other comments and such. I am very interested in the ops review once he gets his, as I was planning to use it with an sgs3. I wasn't able to get any notable feedback on whether the lecks dac is at leastas good sas the wolfson on the sgs3 with the siyah custom kernel. I will probably get my answer when NZtechfreak has his review up in a few weeks.
> But congrats to the OP, I think it's still the best bang for buck, as long as you temper your expectations on the dac. Please do a comprehensive review once you have it.


 

 Yep and I'm one of those 2 or 3 active posters matter of fact I was the guy who started the thread. The DAC is a good DAC. It will sound far better then any phone or mainstream MP3 player or onboard laptop sound card. I think Leckerton did a great job with their products so much so i own both of the amps Nick Leckerton sells. The DAC works well for exactly what it was meant for, a small pocketable mobile DAC. Is there room for improvement? There's always room for improvement especially when the amp section sounds so nice. Give it time, I'm sure eventually a MKIII or an altogether different product from Leckerton will answer some of our more demanding head-fiers wishes. Currently for the price the 6S MK II is a steal of a deal. By the way, I've never considered myself part of the flavor of the month club.


----------



## Travelbug

digitalfreak said:


> Yep and I'm one of those 2 or 3 active posters matter of fact I was the guy who started the thread. The DAC is a good DAC. It will sound far better then any phone or mainstream MP3 player or onboard laptop sound card. I think Leckerton did a great job with their products so much so i own both of the amps Nick Leckerton sells. The DAC works well for exactly what it was meant for, a small pocketable mobile DAC. Is there room for improvement? There's always room for improvement especially when the amp section sounds so nice. Give it time, I'm sure eventually a MKIII or an altogether different product from Leckerton will answer some of our more demanding head-fiers wishes. Currently for the price the 6S MK II is a steal of a deal. By the way, I've never considered myself part of the flavor of the month club.




Thanks for your impressions. Reading that threa , you reallyget rtheiimpression that the dac was so subpar. I rememberssome guy mentioning how bad it was, that the dac in hisaAsus laptop was so much better - thatwas a red flag post ffor me. Good to know it isn't necessarily the case...


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





travelbug said:


> Thanks for your impressions. Reading that threa , you reallyget rtheiimpression that the dac was so subpar. I rememberssome guy mentioning how bad it was, that the dac in hisaAsus laptop was so much better - thatwas a red flag post ffor me. Good to know it isn't necessarily the case...


 

 Could be his laptop has a good sound card who knows. My laptop is a cheapo AMD tri core Acer I bought 18 months ago on sale for 300 bones and it's sound card sounds rather blah to me. On my elderly mothers desktop tower it sounds about on par as with her onboard sound card what ever that is. The DAC is a passable DAC in that it sounds better then a MP3 player. I do wish it could be better but again that's just me.


----------



## devgru

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> That thread is dominated by one or two members, who repeat the same mantra every day or so, and as soon as they buy something else, there will be a new mantra.


 
  Amen.
   
  I suggest that the OP may want to buy a standalone DAP that runs Spotify and Mog; such as the Touch 5G, Sony Z or Cowon Z2. I own the Cowon for the DSP effects and I use my IP5 for phone calls and browsing.


----------



## theque

I will post my impressions several times in the next few weeks.
   
  First will be with the Shure SE535LTD IEM's as the UM Miracles are not here yet. Then my buddy that lives in the next town over said he would let me do some testing with his just purchased ODAC + C421. I will test the Leckerton solo, and with the ODAC to see if I hear any audible differences and post them here. I will also post my comparison of the Leckerton Amp vs the C421 amp. Lastly, I will be getting my UM Miracles in the next 2-3 weeks and will post impressions with those.
   
  Given the above, I want to note something I explained on the other thread. This is not the Cirrus Logic chip in the iPhone; this is the flagship chip used in Harmon Kardon and Marantz equipment for home audio. In the past, I have owned and or auditioned many pieces of HK and Marantz gear for my home audio equipment. To be more specific, last year I auditioned the Marantz SA8004 SACD along with many others to add to my home system. This was over a year ago now, but I know for fact I like the Marantz sound and though that piece of gear was top notch. I ended up buying nothing due to personal circumstances changing, but I know it was one of the finalists in the category of SACD devices. After hours of research, I came across a link that brought me to the Marantz website. Guess what DAC is in the SA8004? The Cirrus Logic CS4398, the same one that is in the Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII. 
   
  Then I hear about how it is all about the implementation of the DAC and how Nick must not have put much effort into the implementation. What a crock of crap in my opinion. Nick works as an application engineer for Cirrus Logic. He assists other companies on how to implement the DAC in their products for a living. If you do not think he already understands the proper way to implement this DAC, you are just trying to justify another purchase of yours.
   
  I am a product manager for a major satellite modem manufacture, and can say without a doubt that our application and implementation engineers are of the best in our field of work. Nick is highly regarded in his field; he Knows how to implement these DAC's. He does not need to put effort into it as he could probably draw a schematic of the best implementation of these DAC's from memory on command.
   
  I will run all of the tests I mentioned because I think I have a slight case of OCD and I HAVE to know for sure. I do not know why, but I do. I will also let my buddy give his opinions and post them here as to not seem bias. I honestly believe, knowing Marantz equipment, this will be of the most transparent DAC/AMP's on the market. Maybe that is not what others are looking for, but to me that is what makes a good DAC/AMP.
   
  Que


----------



## theque

Quote: 





devgru said:


> Amen.
> 
> I suggest that the OP may want to buy a standalone DAP that runs Spotify and Mog; such as the Touch 5G, Sony Z or Cowon Z2. I own the Cowon for the DSP effects and I use my IP5 for phone calls and browsing.


 
   
  That does not make any sense to me. If I am unhappy with the DAC portion, I would rather just buy an ODAC to add to the mix. If I have to add another device, it will not be the player as my phone also uses Bluetooth to connect to my car audio when driving.


----------



## devgru

Quote: 





theque said:


> That does not make any sense to me. If I am unhappy with the DAC portion, I would rather just buy an ODAC to add to the mix. If I have to add another device, it will not be the player as my phone also uses Bluetooth to connect to my car audio when driving.


 

 I can't cure cognitive dissonance or OCD and neither can a new DAC. The ODAC isn't much for portability (footprint, AC powered) and will still need amplification. MBAir -> RME Babyface. You're building a house on mud with the smartphone. The only thing portable is the phone!


----------



## theque

Quote: 





devgru said:


> I can't cure cognitive dissonance or OCD and neither can a new DAC. The ODAC isn't much for portability (footprint, AC powered) and will still need amplification. MBAir -> RME Babyface. You're building a house on mud with the smartphone. The only thing portable is the phone!


 
  I am not sure I agree with your sentiments. With the Samsung Note 2 I can bypass the DAC via USB and send it to an external DAC. I could also use that external DAC / AMP on my laptop while at work so I do not kill the battery.
   
  I do understand your point, I just believe in my case if I had to carry 3 devices (Phone, Player, and Amp) or (Phone, DAC, and Amp) I would rather choose the latter. This is compounded by the fact that with CIEM's on you cannot hear the world around you. If my phone were my player than I would still be alerted (quite annoyingly I will give you) when I receive an email or phone call.


----------



## devgru

Quote: 





theque said:


> I am not sure I agree with your sentiments. With the Samsung Note 2 I can bypass the DAC via USB and send it to an external DAC. I could also use that external DAC / AMP on my laptop while at work so I do not kill the battery.
> 
> I do understand your point, I just believe in my case if I had to carry 3 devices (Phone, Player, and Amp) or (Phone, DAC, and Amp) I would rather choose the latter. This is compounded by the fact that with CIEM's on you cannot hear the world around you. If my phone were my player than I would still be alerted (quite annoyingly I will give you) when I receive an email or phone call.


 
  And the RME can be used in the same scenarios. Plus, it's bus-powered. The ODAC will require an AC source.

 I was just attempting to save you some grief. I am aware of the USB functionality and it's nice to have, but I think the novelty exceeds its utility.
   
  I don't know if you like to use EQ, but the RME has killer hardware EQ and the best drivers in the biz. It's always a solid choice to use pro-audio when possible. Extremely clean DAC in the RME.


----------



## theque

The Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII arrived today. I got home late from work but will take pics and post impressions tomorrow; going to enjoy some music now...


----------



## kskwerl

Just literally put in an order for the MKII, very excited!


----------



## theque

[size=10pt]Ok, I have had plenty of time to listen to the Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII (AD8610) and can give some initial impressions…[/size]
   
[size=10pt]If I had to use a single word to give my impression it would be _Transparent_. Whether it is connected to my laptop, desktop, or Galaxy Note 2 the Leckerton sounds exactly the same, clear and accurate. If there is one thing I would complain about is the gain switch. While connected to the Shure SE535LTD-J’s I hear a distinct buzz when turning on the high gain mode. I do not know if this will be fixed when I test it with my buddies 250 Ohm DT770’s though.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]As to the DAC I can say it sounds far superior to the Phone and Computer DAC’s, but as I have no way to isolate it vs. a pre-known good DAC at this time, I cannot definitively say anything about it. With that said, I will be testing it verses the ODAC as you will see below.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]More to come, but until then, I would definitely say it was worth the money and would recommend it to anyone looking to purchase an external portable DAC/AMP to use with one of the new Samsung Android Phones.[/size]
   
   
[size=10pt]However, as soon as I can get time to go over to my buddy’s house I will be I trying the following setups:[/size]
   
*[size=10pt]1)[/size]*[size=10pt] Samsung Galaxy Note 2 -> HackShop USB Cable -> Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII (AD8610) -> Shure SE535LTD-J[/size]
   
*[size=10pt]2)[/size]*[size=10pt] Samsung Galaxy Note 2 -> HackShop USB Cable -> Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII (AD8610) -> Beyerdynamic HT770-PRO-250[/size]
   
*[size=10pt]3)[/size]*[size=10pt] Samsung Galaxy Note 2 -> HackShop USB Cable -> JDS ODAC -> Mini-to-Mini -> Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII (AD8610) -> Shure 535LTD-J[/size]
   
*[size=10pt]4)[/size]*[size=10pt] Samsung Galaxy Note 2 -> HackShop USB Cable -> JDS ODAC -> Mini-to-Mini -> Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII (AD8610) -> Beyerdynamic HT770-PRO-250[/size]
   
   
[size=10pt]I will also compare it to the following:[/size]
   
*[size=10pt]5)[/size]* [size=10pt]Samsung Galaxy Note 2 -> HackShop USB Cable -> JDS ODAC -> Mini-to-Mini -> JDS C421 (AD8620) -> Shure 535LTD-J[/size]
   
*[size=10pt]6)[/size]*[size=10pt] Samsung Galaxy Note 2 -> HackShop USB Cable -> JDS ODAC -> Mini-to-Mini -> JDS C421 (AD8620) -> Beyerdynamic HT770-PRO-250[/size]
   
   
The above setups will allow me to make several comparisons with the limited equipment I will have at hand. The JDS ODAC, JDS C421, and Beyerdynamic HT770-PRO-250 are my friend’s setup that he will allow me to use. Below are the tests I will be performing:
   
Test the Leckerton DAC vs. a known quality DAC (JDS ODAC) with low impedance headphones; Setup 1 vs. Setup 3.
   
Test the Leckerton DAC vs. a known quality DAC (JDS ODAC) with high impedance headphones; Setup 2 vs. Setup 4.
   
Test the Leckerton Amplifier vs. a known quality Amplifier (JDS C421) with low impedance headphones; Setup 3 vs. Setup 5.
   
Test the Leckerton Amplifier vs. a known quality Amplifier (JDS C421) with high impedance headphones; Setup 4 vs. Setup 6.
   
Test the Leckerton one box solution vs. the JDS two box solution with low impedance headphones; Setup 1 vs. Setup 5.
   
Test the Leckerton one box solution vs. the JDS two box solution with high impedance headphones; Setup 2 vs. Setup 6.


----------



## The Monkey

I'm not a big fan of buzz out of my amps, but on high gain with IEMs, probably not too surprising.  Does the low gain setting drive the Shures loud enough?


----------



## theque

Quote: 





the monkey said:


> I'm not a big fan of buzz out of my amps, but on high gain with IEMs, probably not too surprising.  Does the low gain setting drive the Shures loud enough?


 
   
  Yea. In low gain I cannot go over 60% on the volume knob without starting audible pain. Also, during no music if I turn it up to Max on low gain, I hear no buzz. I only hear a buzz wile on high gain mode. We will see how this effects the DT770's @ 250 Ohms in my later tests.


----------



## Travelbug

Theque 

What media player and custom kernel did you use on your note 2?


----------



## Travelbug

Double post, ignore


----------



## theque

Quote: 





travelbug said:


> Theque
> What media player and custom kernel did you use on your note 2?


 
  Neutron for the FLAC files and Spotify for 320 Kbps MP3.
   
  No custom kernel needed with the Note 2, the USB audio out works out of the box with the Samsung version of Jelly Bean.


----------



## Travelbug

Thanks. 
I mentioned custom kernels because on the sgs3 at least, there are kernels that greatly improve sound quality. The siyah kernel I use for example would sound an 8 (in a subjective sq scale of 10),while the stock kernel would rate a 6.
I'm wondering if the Leck would give me much of an improvement since my vsonic gr07 iems are easy to drive and when I connected a just audio uha 120 to my setup there was only minor improvement to sq.


----------



## theque

Quote: 





travelbug said:


> Thanks.
> I mentioned custom kernels because on the sgs3 at least, there are kernels that greatly improve sound quality. The siyah kernel I use for example would sound an 8 (in a subjective sq scale of 10),while the stock kernel would rate a 6.
> I'm wondering if the Leck would give me much of an improvement since my vsonic gr07 iems are easy to drive and when I connected a just audio uha 120 to my setup there was only minor improvement to sq.


 
  Compared to stock there is a distinct difference. Mainly with the Shure SE535LTD-J IEM's. Without gain boost the background is pretty black with the Leckerton where as the phone has an annoying buzz or hum. Overall sound quality is improved with a broader sound stage an superior instrument separation. The are details in the music I was unable to pick out before such as audience members saying I love you to the artist etc...
   
  As you are bit streaming out of the USB, I highly doubt sound quality would be altered with firmware on the phone. The DAC and Amp are in the Leckerton.


----------



## theque

Pics for fun; finally got the DHC cable for the SE535LTD-J's in. Headed over to buddies house to test vs. C421 and ODAC...


----------



## Travelbug

Wow the leckerton is quite portable, thought it was bigger than that from pictures I saw. 
Sweet looking red otg cable too.


----------



## gidion27

Does the RSA "The Intruder" work. It has great reviews on the amp section and hohum on the DAC section.


----------



## theque

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Does the RSA "The Intruder" work. It has great reviews on the amp section and hohum on the DAC section.


 
  I am told both "The Predator" and "The Intruder" work with the G3 and Note 2 with the HackShop cable. The problem is both of them pull power from your phone to power the DAC. This was not acceptable for my requirements.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





theque said:


> I am told both "The Predator" and "The Intruder" work with the G3 and Note 2 with the HackShop cable. The problem is both of them pull power from your phone to power the DAC. This was not acceptable for my requirements.


 
  I did not know that, Was sure they used a battery.


----------



## theque

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> I did not know that, Was sure they used a battery.


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/165
   
  Read down that page a few posts. Ray responded that the DAC portion is powered via USB and will drain the phones battery quickly.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





theque said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/165
> 
> Read down that page a few posts. Ray responded that the DAC portion is powered via USB and will drain the phones battery quickly.


 
   
  That is a big shame.


----------



## Travelbug

theque said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/165
> 
> Read down that page a few posts. Ray responded that the DAC portion is powered via USB and will drain the phones battery quickly.



Doesn't the leckerton have the option to use it's battery even when connected to the phone via usb?


----------



## theque

Quote: 





travelbug said:


> Doesn't the leckerton have the option to use it's battery even when connected to the phone via usb?


 
  Yes, I was answering a question about the RSA "The Preditor" and "The Intruder"


----------



## Travelbug

I see. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

